# The Promotion



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2010)

There are two Masons who promised themselves if one of them would die will visit the second to tell about the after life. One night the dead one visited the other and says : Brother I am visiting you as promised and I have two news, the 1st one is, there is a Lodge in here and the second one, you have been promoted to Jr Deacon next week.


----------



## MGarrett (Jul 2, 2010)

I like it!


----------

